# shed fit in a Toyota Hiace van?



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi.. will the carton for Spacesaver 1.5m x 0.8m shed fit in a Toyota Hi-ace van?
I really don't have an idea how big the carton is..

any advice please...

here's the shed I'm talking http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/product/72/spacesaver-skillion-roof-1-52m-x-0-78m-single-door-zincalume-shed-with-free-anchors-special-za15081sk/


----------

